# 14 Cruze ECO seems to automatically accelerate and decelerate



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Daughter says the it keeps doing this in an almost jerking manner.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Drove it from the house to both ends of Rosamond Blvd (little over 75 miles), to AutoZone, got new codes, and home. Didn't have any issues like my daughter had described, but the codes were for either dirty or fouled fuel injector (running lean to super lean), so I bought some injector cleaner. I may have either a fuel injector or fuel filter change in the near future.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what code you got, but running lean could also mean a vacuum leak - unmetered air getting into the system. Perhaps the dreaded PCV system acting up.

Edit: If air somehow gets into the system and IS metered, it will likely be sensed as an uncommanded acceleration. More air & metered = more fuel. More air + more fuel = acceleration. 
More air & not metered = runs lean.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not sure what code you got, but running lean could also mean a vacuum leak - unmetered air getting into the system. Perhaps the dreaded PCV system acting up.


There were 3 or 4 different codes on the printout, and AZ's computer said it was the FI. But I'll keep an eye out for a vacuum leak.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you have the codes? If so, you can compare them to what others have experienced here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes please post them.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Do you have the codes? If so, you can compare them to what others have experienced here.





Blasirl said:


> Yes please post them.


I was going to post them anyways, but I didn't have them at work with me.

The codes are as follows:
P0171: System too lean (Zone 1)
P0106: Manifold Absolute Pressure/BARO Sensor Range/Performance
P015B: O2 Sensor Delayed Response - Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 1
P0507: Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected
P1101: Intake Air Flow System Performance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A code *P0171* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty _Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry._ There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor 
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection 
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve 
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) 
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!)
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0171



A *P0106* could be caused by: 

Bad MAP sensor Water/dirt intrusion affecting MAP sensor connector
Intermittent_ open_ in the reference, ground, or signal wire for the MAP sensor 
Intermittent _short_ in the reference, ground, or signal wire for the MAP sensor 
Ground problem due to corrosion causing intermittent signal problem 
A break in the flexible air intake duct between the MAF and the intake manifold 
Bad PCM (do not assume the PCM is bad until you've exhausted all other possibilities)


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0106



Potential causes for code P*015B* to set are: 

Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leaks


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p015b


A *P0507* DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following: 

A vacuum leak Leaking air intake after the throttle body 
EGR valve leaking vacuum 
A faulty positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve 
Damaged/failed/dirty throttle body
Failed EVAP system 
Failed IAC (idle air controller) or faulty IAC circuit


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0507




For *P1101* read more here: https://www.700r4transmissionhq.com/chevy-cruze-p1101-and-p0171-trouble-codes/#P1101



And read this as well as watch the video: 

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> A code *P0171* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:
> The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty _Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry._ There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor
> Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection
> Faulty or stuck open PCV valve
> ...


That I know of, air filter is whatever the dealership put in, guess I'll have to look at it, soon.

I had to disconnect the MAPS and the upper O2 Sensor, to move the air inlet out of the way, to replace the Water Outlet Housing (leaking). Had P0171 shortly after changing WOH, so I've check the connections on those, may have to spray some contact cleaner.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ran one bottle of Chevron Injector Cleaner through with just over 1/2 tank of gas. Electrically disconnected, cleaned, & reconnected MAPS and the upper O2 Sensor. A friend came over, reset CEL/Codes. Daughter drove to school, and said that she got about 10 miles away, when the CEL came ON again.

NEW codes are as follows:
P0171: System too lean (Zone 1)
P1101: Intake Air Flow System Performance 

Ordered a new valve cover, should be here on Wednesday/Thursday, and will be replacing it on Saturday.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Ran one bottle of Chevron Injector Cleaner through with just over 1/2 tank of gas. Electrically disconnected, cleaned, & reconnected MAPS and the upper O2 Sensor. A friend came over, reset CEL/Codes. Daughter drove to school, and said that she got about 10 miles away, when the CEL came ON again.
> 
> NEW codes are as follows:
> P0171: System too lean (Zone 1)
> ...


Replaced the valve cover on Sunday, 21 April, and both of the remaining codes went away before my daughter could get to work, 35 miles away. NOW, she has an oil leak (again), not sure where it's coming from. Warranty from the dealership, that we bought it at, has come/gone. Now, to start taking it to the correct place to get things fixed, she's almost due for another oil change.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

leak might be from the seal behind the crank pulley...that usually goes out when the valve cover blows. Its a cheap and easy fix. Another common leak are the cam actuator seals...another cheap and easy fix. 

If the oil leak is new...chances are you didn't add or use enough rtv in 2 spots when you replaced the valve cover


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> leak might be from the seal behind the crank pulley...that usually goes out when the valve cover blows. Its a cheap and easy fix. Another common leak are the cam actuator seals...another cheap and easy fix.
> 
> If the oil leak is new...chances are you didn't add or use enough rtv in 2 spots when you replaced the valve cover


RTV on the "Valve Cover?" The new valve cover had a seal of its own, I oiled it, but there's quite a bit of oil leaking from somewhere below, topside of the engine is dry. I'm leaning towards a complete redo of the oil pan RTV seal, gotta change the oil soon anyways.

I'm wondering if it's maybe losing ATF? Found the fill port, but not sure how to check it for servicing level.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> RTV on the "Valve Cover?" The new valve cover had a seal of its own, I oiled it, but there's quite a bit of oil leaking from somewhere below, topside of the engine is dry. I'm leaning towards a complete redo of the oil pan RTV seal, gotta change the oil soon anyways.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's maybe losing ATF? Found the fill port, but not sure how to check it for servicing level.


You posted in Andrei's tutorial thread but you might have missed this. If the leak is somewhere else, then you're fine for now with the valve cover


----------

